# WHS issue



## Ssshank (Oct 26, 2020)

All of my scores inputted into the system are correct bar one.

My best round has not been used as my adjusted gross has been listed as 141 off the wrong tees. Even though I shot 1 under gross.

Are these errors frequent and are they likely to be amended automatically or should I contact my handicap committee? cheers.


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 26, 2020)

Have you looked at you handicap record on your home club to ascertain which is incorrect?


----------



## Ssshank (Oct 26, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Have you looked at you handicap record on your home club to ascertain which is incorrect?
		
Click to expand...

It's the last card to be used for handicap purposes.

The date is correct as it is the same as the one listed on my handicap record. Other than that all other info displayed for that round is incorrect on WHS.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Oct 26, 2020)

Your handicap committee can correct the WHS England Golf Platform if it's wrong.

Hopefully a rare occurance or we will be very busy next week.


----------



## Ssshank (Oct 26, 2020)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Your handicap committee can correct the WHS England Golf Platform if it's wrong.

Hopefully a rare occurance or we will be very busy next week.
		
Click to expand...

I think a fair amount of errors will have cropped up, based on what I've seen. I may stay quiet as I don't want another reduction to my index


----------



## rulefan (Oct 26, 2020)

Ssshank said:



			I think a fair amount of errors will have cropped up, based on what I've seen. I may stay quiet as I don't want another reduction to my index 

Click to expand...

Remember your Course Handicap may take you to your current CONGU handicap or even higher.


----------



## Ssshank (Oct 27, 2020)

rulefan said:



			Remember your Course Handicap may take you to your current CONGU handicap or even higher.
		
Click to expand...

With the current slope, it's two strokes lower.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 27, 2020)

Ssshank said:



			All of my scores inputted into the system are correct bar one.

My best round has not been used as my adjusted gross has been listed as 141 off the wrong tees. Even though I shot 1 under gross.

Are these errors frequent and are they likely to be amended automatically or should I contact my handicap committee? cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Same here. My second best score is omitted, so the indicative handicap is higher than it should be.


----------



## Ssshank (Oct 27, 2020)

Ethan said:



			Same here. My second best score is omitted, so the indicative handicap is higher than it should be.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully, it's just some initial teething issues and it'll be fixed for the actual launch. 

I can't understand how my handicap has dropped given that two years ago my scores we far better, I doubt I'll be winning many comps from here on in.


----------



## nickjdavis (Oct 27, 2020)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Your handicap committee can correct the WHS England Golf Platform if it's wrong.

Hopefully a rare occurance or we will be very busy next week.
		
Click to expand...

From the looks of things we are going to be busy adding in missing scores of around 40 golfers who have submitted cards for initial handicap this summer who haven't had their three cards included in their scoring record.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 27, 2020)

Ssshank said:



			Hopefully, it's just some initial teething issues and it'll be fixed for the actual launch.

I can't understand how my handicap has dropped given that two years ago my scores we far better, I doubt I'll be winning many comps from here on in.
		
Click to expand...

Remember that the Handicap Index is the handicap with the degree of difficulty stripped away, a sort of universal base handicap, but your course handicap will likely be higher if slope is higher than 113, because that puts back the course element.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 27, 2020)

Ssshank said:



			...
I can't understand how my handicap has dropped given that two years ago my scores we far better, I doubt I'll be winning many comps from here on in.
		
Click to expand...

It's probably related to how 'streaky' your scores are.
If you play really well often enough but otherwise play poorly-ish, WHS will likely give you a lower HI from its sample of 8 than Congu - especially if you are Cat 2 (where the Congu reduction is less than higher). And if you are a consistent Cat 1 but miss buffer occasionally, Congu punishes you whereas WHS may not include those scores in the 8.


----------



## Ssshank (Oct 27, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			It's probably related to how 'streaky' your scores are.
If you play really well often enough but otherwise play poorly-ish, WHS will likely give you a lower HI from its sample of 8 than Congu - especially if you are Cat 2 (where the Congu reduction is less than higher). And if you are a consistent Cat 1 but miss buffer occasionally, Congu punishes you whereas WHS may not include those scores in the 8.
		
Click to expand...

My scoring now is grouped far better, I suppose back then I did have some low rounds where the CSS was +2 also.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 27, 2020)

Seeing some guys in my club getting worked up a bit over the calculation of their HI, and then their resulting CH and PH for any particular comp, I am feeling very chilled as I have decided to not bother about investigating my HI - it'll be what it'll be  As will my CH for my own track - and as I rarely 'play way' and almost certainly won't do so until spring - that'll do just fine for me.  And I'll sort out by PH for the winter comps when I have to...

My sincerest sympathies go out to all Handicap Secs on here who will have to understand all of this as they will have to deal with questions and grumbles from the the likes of my mates


----------



## Ssshank (Oct 27, 2020)

Ethan said:



			Remember that the Handicap Index is the handicap with the degree of difficulty stripped away, a sort of universal base handicap, but your course handicap will likely be higher if slope is higher than 113, because that puts back the course element.
		
Click to expand...

That's true. However, the lower the handicap the less of an impact the above will have.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 28, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Seeing some guys in my club getting worked up a bit over the calculation of their HI, and then their resulting CH and PH for any particular comp, I am feeling very chilled as I have decided to not bother about investigating my HI - it'll be what it'll be  As will my CH for my own track - and as I rarely 'play way' and almost certainly won't do so until spring - that'll do just fine for me.  And I'll sort out by PH for the winter comps when I have to...

My sincerest sympathies go out to all Handicap Secs on here who will have to understand all of this as they will have to deal with questions and grumbles from the the likes of my mates 

Click to expand...

You should still check that all/only the relevant results have been included. Otherwise it will likely be wrong, at least initially.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 28, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			You should still check that all/only the relevant results have been included. Otherwise it will likely be wrong, at least initially.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I not bothered as long as I have a home course CH of roughly what I am currently on.  I had a look a few days ago and it was ‘estimating’ 8.4.  As my current CONGU handicap is 8.6 I’m OK with 8.4 (gives me a home course CH of about 9.2). Indeed I am not sure if I’d be bothered even if I found myself with a home course CH of about 7 or about 11 😊 Whatever it starts at it won’t take that long for it to get to where it should be for my golf.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 28, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			To be honest I not bothered as long as I have a home course CH of roughly what I am currently on.  I had a look a few days ago and it was ‘estimating’ 8.4.  As my current CONGU handicap is 8.6 I’m OK with 8.4 (gives me a home course CH of about 9.2). Indeed I am not sure if I’d be bothered even if I found myself with a home course CH of about 7 or about 11 😊 Whatever it starts at it won’t take that long for it to get to where it should be for my golf.
		
Click to expand...

A sensible pragmatic approach.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 28, 2020)

rulefan said:



			A sensible pragmatic approach.
		
Click to expand...

 I've got enough life-challenges ongoing at the moment without me fretting about something that, for _me, _is a marginal thing - and in fact an irrelevance in the great scheme of things.   Whatever my HI is - it'll sort itself out over the 'off-season' months.

But I most certainly do have sympathy for club H/C Secs and the like...as they have to bother about WHS as they will no doubt be bothered incessantly about it by others.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 28, 2020)

rulefan said:



			A sensible pragmatic approach.
		
Click to expand...

And allows 'your lot' to do naff-all about the 'loadsa' glitches and perhaps even say that the change 'went smoothly'!

It'll take quite a while (6 months +), imo, for it to _really_ settle, simply because of the timing - some/many folk stick their clubs in a cupboard for Winter!


----------



## rulefan (Oct 28, 2020)

New world handicap in Argentina started in January.  The early months of implementing the system were a real mess for clubs and the golf association.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 28, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			And allows 'your lot' to do naff-all about the 'loadsa' glitches and perhaps even say that the change 'went smoothly'!
		
Click to expand...

Who do you mean by 'your lot'?
I am one of the many suffering all the issues, being the 'Rules & Handicapping' member on our Competitions Committee.


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 28, 2020)

rulefan said:



			New world handicap in Argentina started in January.  The early months of implementing the system were a real mess for clubs and the golf association.
		
Click to expand...

Filling me with confidence that and the nil response from EG over the last week from emails sent.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 29, 2020)

rulefan said:



			Who do you mean by 'your lot'?
I am one of the many suffering all the issues, being the 'Rules & Handicapping' member on our Competitions Committee.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were more closeky linked to Congu (the 'your lot')++. Apologies (and withdrawal of comment) if that's not the case.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 29, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			I thought you were more closeky linked to Congu (the 'your lot')++. Apologies (and withdrawal of comment) if that's not the case.
		
Click to expand...

I do have contacts but I'm not formally associated with with CONGU.
I'm a County Handicap Advisor so will really start to feel the flack when everyone starts to see their new handicaps. Virtually all of whom have no idea that they will change on Monday.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 29, 2020)

rulefan said:



			I do have contacts but I'm not formally associated with with CONGU.
I'm a County Handicap Advisor so will really start to feel the flack when everyone starts to see their new handicaps. Virtually all of whom have no idea that they will change on Monday.
		
Click to expand...

You have my sympathy then! Time to create, if you've not already done so, a checklist/document of potential/likely queries/replies? Should be able to use this/these threads to identify and or cover most of them.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 29, 2020)

A good one to start with. A member of my club has only put three scores in. All in 2018. Two comps and a supplementary.
His handicap went. - from Jan 1 2018
HBF 8.4, comp 8.5, comp 7.5, supp 7.6.

WHS 1.3 !!!!


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Oct 29, 2020)

rulefan said:



			A good one to start with. A member of my club has only put three scores in. All in 2018. Two comps and a supplementary.
His handicap went. - from Jan 1 2018
HBF 8.4, comp 8.5, comp 7.5, supp 7.6.

WHS 1.3 !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yep similar profile - 10.1 to 1.2


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 2, 2020)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Yep similar profile - 10.1 to 1.2
		
Click to expand...

I don't know whether to laugh or cry for those that fret about their handicap with this sort of thing going on.
For some while I've begun to think this whole whs thing is for the empire builders, and what it gains over the old system isn't really worth the candle. ?
Whatever they give me handicapwise will be OK.
If I had to, I'd be just as happy playing without a handicap. Other sports manage it.😀


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 2, 2020)

rulefan said:



			A good one to start with. A member of my club has only put three scores in. All in 2018. Two comps and a supplementary.
His handicap went. - from Jan 1 2018
HBF 8.4, comp 8.5, comp 7.5, supp 7.6.

WHS 1.3 !!!!
		
Click to expand...

If he has put in 3 cards since 2018, is he really that fussed about his handicap then? Of course it's a ball ache, but if he's playing regularly wouldn't it be a fairly "quick" fix to get him to a more accurate handicap? 

Having said that, understand that the handicap committees are in for a hard time.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 2, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			If he has put in 3 cards since 2018, is he really that fussed about his handicap then? Of course it's a ball ache, but if he's playing regularly wouldn't it be a fairly "quick" fix to get him to a more accurate handicap?

Having said that, understand that the handicap committees are in for a hard time.
		
Click to expand...

He wasn't complaining just making a comment.


----------



## nickjdavis (Nov 2, 2020)

rulefan said:



			A good one to start with. A member of my club has only put three scores in. All in 2018. Two comps and a supplementary.
His handicap went. - from Jan 1 2018
HBF 8.4, comp 8.5, comp 7.5, supp 7.6.

WHS 1.3 !!!!
		
Click to expand...

It just goes to highlight the volatility of the system when a player only has a small number of scores in his record. If he throws in a poor round for his next score then his index will be his best differential, less 1 stroke....so he will shoot straight back up to 2.3


----------



## Astar (Nov 2, 2020)

Handicap is 11.9 on v1 and 9.8 on England golf. Anyone know which one is right?


----------



## Green Man (Nov 3, 2020)

Astar said:



			Handicap is 11.9 on v1 and 9.8 on England golf. Anyone know which one is right?
		
Click to expand...

The England golf one should be correct. 
I have checked this morning and my England Golf , HDID and Club V1 have all synced now and are reading the same. Yesterday there were 3 different handicaps.


----------



## OnTour (Nov 13, 2020)

dreadful move over, one score I'd except 

Try having moved clubs had a whs with club info now turned into undecided home club the fix is add new cdh number and add 20 rounds to system JOKE !


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 13, 2020)

OnTour said:



			dreadful move over, one score I'd except

Try having moved clubs had a whs with club info now turned into undecided home club the fix is add new cdh number and add 20 rounds to system JOKE !
		
Click to expand...

Not sure where you got the idea that the fix was to add new cdh number, the fix is for your old club to release you off their system so the new club can add you correctly to theirs.


----------



## OnTour (Nov 13, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Not sure where you got the idea that the fix was to add new cdh number, the fix is for your old club to release you off their system so the new club can add you correctly to theirs.
		
Click to expand...

direct from EG Old Skier, old club released my cdh and info on whs, new club cannot see my cdh any longer - England golf Mr Chris gave this as only option.   CDH system I'm told by EG is not longer in existence which sums up the move #JOKE


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 13, 2020)

OnTour said:



			direct from EG Old Skier, old club released my cdh and info on whs, new club cannot see my cdh any longer - England golf Mr Chris gave this as only option.   CDH system I'm told by EG is not longer in existence which sums up the move #JOKE
		
Click to expand...

Strange, as I can still use my systems lookup facility and gather info using CDH No. I understand that info will no longer go too or use the system but I understood that CDH/members numbers are still relevant in a limited way.

You live and learn.


----------



## nickjdavis (Nov 13, 2020)

OnTour said:



			direct from EG Old Skier, old club released my cdh and info on whs, new club cannot see my cdh any longer - England golf Mr Chris gave this as only option.   CDH system I'm told by EG is not longer in existence which sums up the move #JOKE
		
Click to expand...

CDH can still be accessed...just nothing new is being uploaded to it. England Golf have expressly said that it will remain open for some time to enable club officials to manually extract old data (e.g. missing scores) from it.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 13, 2020)

OnTour said:



			direct from EG Old Skier, old club released my cdh and info on whs, new club cannot see my cdh any longer - England golf Mr Chris gave this as only option.   CDH system I'm told by EG is not longer in existence which sums up the move #JOKE
		
Click to expand...

as per Old skier

The main use is to log in to your account on England Golf, it is your user name.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 13, 2020)

The CDH ID is in the WHS and shows on the WHS platform


----------



## OnTour (Nov 14, 2020)

I've asked both my old club and new club neither can sort it for me and EG have given me the same option twice (screenshot) - all my info is still showing under my cdh logging but my new club cannot see me on the system to claim me :-( ghost.


----------



## OnTour (Nov 18, 2020)

Question on the whs has anyone successfully added a transfer in early Nov ??  reply is still set up new user not just add my new club which would be simple ?


----------

